# Unibrace UB



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

*UNIbrace UB - review (& group buy)*

After putting coilovers on, I have been noticing more creaks coming from the open sky panels. The stiffer suspension also gave me the sensation that the unibody was flexing more, which would explain said creaks. Just for kicks, I ordered a Unibrace UB to see what, if anything, it could do. The A3 only came with a single thin brace that spanned the center channel in the rear. 








If nothing else, the Unibrace adds a second support section across the front using the OEM threaded studs located for this purpose. Overall quality is very good, with nice paint and clean machining.








It is about 1/4" thick.








Install was as simple as slipping the mechanic next door a $20 to put it up on his lift between customers and do the install while I had lunch, so I can't really comment on that.








Bruce recommended getting a set of 1/4" spacers and some extended flange nuts because of the resonator on the 3.2 (do the 2.0 have this as well?). I'm glad that he did because the space was very tight. But I do not get any rattling, so they seemed to be enough.








OK, so I have only done a quick before and after romp close to my shop, but did cross some RR tracks and hit a 90 deg turn (hard enough to activate the esp) a couple of times. Creaks are about 1/2 as much when jostling over the RR tracks and speed bumps (going diagonally). As far as car dynamics, I would say that it feels marginally tighter, like the suspension is doing more of the work. Not night and day, but an improvement all the same. Whether or not it is worth it to you probably depends on the state of your wallet. I don't regret buying it.:thumbup:


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

The brace behind the rear seats is said to be much more effective. 

That doesn't look like a magnaflow.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

It is the stock resonator, not part of the cat back. The Magnaflow portion is behind it. EDIT: The first pic was taken before the Magnaflow - it is just the stock exhaust - I thought you meant the tight fit pic.

Unibrace is considering adapting the XB brace for the A3. Once installed, it is removable in as much time as it takes to unscrew 4 fasteners. I'm sure that it would be more effective than the underbody version, so bug Bruce at Unibrace if you want one. I'll get one if he makes them.


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

Great review JR! I need some coilovers bad first, then this is the next mod...perhaps with the hatch brace too. After that... HPA ;-)

Putting on summer shoes & ECS jack mounts today...can't wait!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

Is there one like this that is removable?http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/ES10632/ 

I like that Unibrace. Not sure its worth $300 though.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

the xb has to be stiffer than just a bar:










I've asked whether or not they would be willing to do a group buy on the XB. Installation requires drilling and installing nutserts for the bolts to thread into. Removal is as fast as you can unscrew the bolts. They need 10 to justify tweaking the design and doing a production run. Hopefully he will put up a group buy list and special price...



TroySico said:


> After that... HPA ;-)


 I'll report on my test drive if/when it happens!


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

JRutter said:


> the xb has to be stiffer than just a bar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 oh that looks really awesome.


----------



## GTItraveler (Apr 24, 2002)

Hi Guys, John just sent me the link to this thread. If you're interested please send me an email to: [email protected]. I'm happy to answer questions, but in case you haven't seen threads over at the VWVortex you may want to check out this: :thumbup:


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

JRutter said:


> tThey need 10 to justify tweaking the design and doing a production run. Hopefully he will put up a group buy list and special price...


 I'd be in for a GB! i like how you still have some utility when folding the seats down. You could still lay a few sets of golf clubs or lumber, etc across the top of the brace if needed. They should integrate Snowboard or Ski slots...


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Who else is in for a group buy on the XB?

1. TroySico
2. JRutter
3. MattA3
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

JRutter said:


> Who else is in for a group buy on the XB?
> 
> 1. TroySico
> 2. JRutter
> ...


MattA3


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Hmm, with this XB brace, I assume you can install it and leave the rear seats in place?

Also, is one recommended over the other? UB vs XB?


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

There was a debate as to whether the UB did anything, with lots of anecdotal testimony of it being day and night, or it being placebo, but nobody was willing to jack the car up from one corner to see if there is an actual reduction in flex.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Hmm, with this XB brace, I assume you can install it and leave the rear seats in place?
> 
> Also, is one recommended over the other? UB vs XB?


Yes - rear seats function as normal. Might have to remove bag clips(?) Just looking at how they attach, I would expect to get more out of the XB.



LWNY said:


> There was a debate as to whether the UB did anything, with lots of anecdotal testimony of it being day and night, or it being placebo, but nobody was willing to jack the car up from one corner to see if there is an actual reduction in flex.


I should have done that ... Like I said, not a huge difference, but better than without. A full-length version would be great, but would require significant mods.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

JRutter said:


> I should have done that ... Like I said, not a huge difference, but better than without. A full-length version would be great, but would require significant mods.


The issue was how 4 bolts that weren't even meant for structural purpose, could reduce any flex. Plus the unit being propped up by washers, where the holes of the washer and brace are large enough for the bolt to slide around. If UB is to be utilized, it should probably be welded onto the body.


----------



## GTItraveler (Apr 24, 2002)

In practice, the use of spacers is really not an issue as they match the footprint of the *UNIbrace UB* legs. There are 8 bolts. Added together that is quite a lot of cross sectional area in tension. The bolts act in tension. The brace handles shear and deflection. :thumbup:

Regarding *UB* vs. *XB* my feeling is that the *XB* can do more because it adds structure where there isn't any currently. A hatchback is an open box structurally so any way that you can add a structural diaphragm you are creating a diagonal reinforcement that can not be met with any straight tubular brace. That does not diminish the effectiveness of the *UB* though, it is just more of a refinement AND is a no-brainer when it comes to install. Any of you that doubt the effectiveness of the *XB* should read the thread that was mentioned; over 500 VERY satisfied drivers! :thumbup:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

how much is cross bracE?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

GTItraveler said:


> Any of you that doubt the effectiveness of the *XB* should read the thread that was mentioned; over 500 VERY satisfied drivers! :thumbup:


Don't doubt it..just want a good price :laugh: :beer:


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

i would still like to see some empirical evidence.


----------



## ppcchengf (Feb 25, 2011)

JRutter said:


> Who else is in for a group buy on the XB?
> 
> 1. TroySico
> 2. JRutter
> ...


i am also intrested in the group buy on the xb, any additional discount if i purches the ub too?


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm interested depending on the price for it.


----------



## GTItraveler (Apr 24, 2002)

Please send me emails to: [email protected] if you are interested.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

GTItraveler said:


> Please send me emails to: [email protected] if you are interested.


:beer:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

someone post price.


----------



## GTItraveler (Apr 24, 2002)

PM's responded. :thumbup:


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

LWNY said:


> The issue was how 4 bolts that weren't even meant for structural purpose, could reduce any flex. Plus the unit being propped up by washers, where the holes of the washer and brace are large enough for the bolt to slide around. If UB is to be utilized, it should probably be welded onto the body.



X2

This piece is like an upper strut bar that bolts to your windshield wipers. The exhaust tunnel provides ZERO structural support and even if it was stiffened by this brace would result in no noticeable difference in chassis stiffness.

The amount of exhaust tunnel deflection is probably very little because none of the chassis underpinnings are mounted to it.


----------



## GTItraveler (Apr 24, 2002)

You know I hate to disagree with you and you don't know me, but I would not produce a product that didn't work. 

Factually you are simply wrong. Firstly, there are eight M8 bolts. The bolts principally work in tension. Steel has a very high strength in tension. Secondly, if you think about a bent plate, which is what the floorpan is, if it becomes closed (via a plate like the UNIbrace UB), it is inherently stronger (think of the relative strengths of plates vs. tubes). That is a fact and beyond dispute. I will not try to convince you to rethink your position, but I will say that there are about one hundred people who do have personal experience with this product that would disagree with you.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

GTItraveler said:


> You know I hate to disagree with you and you don't know me, but I would not produce a product that didn't work.
> 
> Factually you are simply wrong. Firstly, there are eight M8 bolts. The bolts principally work in tension. Steel has a very high strength in tension. Secondly, if you think about a bent plate, which is what the floorpan is, if it becomes closed (via a plate like the UNIbrace UB), it is inherently stronger (think of the relative strengths of plates vs. tubes). That is a fact and beyond dispute. I will not try to convince you to rethink your position, but I will say that there are about one hundred people who do have personal experience with this product that would disagree with you.


im not knocking your product or peoples opinion in any way. but i would like you to prove that it works.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

GTItraveler said:


> You know I hate to disagree with you and you don't know me, but I would not produce a product that didn't work.
> 
> Factually you are simply wrong. Firstly, there are eight M8 bolts. The bolts principally work in tension. Steel has a very high strength in tension. Secondly, if you think about a bent plate, which is what the floorpan is, if it becomes closed (via a plate like the UNIbrace UB), it is inherently stronger (think of the relative strengths of plates vs. tubes). That is a fact and beyond dispute. I will not try to convince you to rethink your position, but I will say that there are about one hundred people who do have personal experience with this product that would disagree with you.


the unibody in itself is a cylindrically enclosed unit already, so the majority of the flex is not there anymore. Plus the exhaust tunnel, it beig a U shaped tube, acts like a U beam, further stiffening the front to rear flex of the floorpan. If an UB was welded to that tunnel, it would at best prevent the U shaped tunnel flexing in or out, keepig the floorpan flat. If the floorpan acts like an accordian, there is nothing mounted near it so the other parts of the chassis would have minimal effect.

The front suspension mounts are right in front of the firewall, where it acts as a giant XB. The rear strut mounts are too high up for this unit to have any effect, given that the tunnel in front of it and there are alot of other bends in the floorpan where the subframe bolts up to the chassis.

I guess people are looking for quantitative proof. even from the simple test of how many mm less flex when one corner is jacked up.


----------



## GTItraveler (Apr 24, 2002)

_LWNY;70776789]the unibody in itself is a cylindrically enclosed unit already, so the majority of the flex is not there anymore._ 

Yes, that may be true, but under what conditions? For daily driving perhaps, but the more load that enthusiasts put on their cars everything must be strengthened for maximum handling feel and performance. 

_Plus the exhaust tunnel, it big a U shaped tube, acts like a U beam, further stiffening the front to rear flex of the floorpan._ 

Exactly. A U beam is not a stable structural form. Its shape induces rotation. Closing the U adds strength because it approximates a tube. A tube becomes a very strong form.

_If an UB was welded to that tunnel, it would at best prevent the U shaped tunnel flexing in or out, keepig the floorpan flat. _ 

I would agree with you here that a welded in steel plate may be stronger, but it would weigh considerably more and require additional labor to make a proper fitment. Not to mention that it would be difficult to remove for exhaust service. As a product designer I evaluate many criteria, including efficacy, cost, and ease of customer interaction. I mean really, if it cost three times more weighed twice as much (converted to steel) AND it had to be welded in who would make that commitment?

_If the floorpan acts like an accordian, there is nothing mounted near it so the other parts of the chassis would have minimal effect._

No element in a unibody can be isolated in it's impact from another element. That is the principle of a unibody and why motion items like engines are isolated for comfort in a subframe.

_The front suspension mounts are right in front of the firewall, where it acts as a giant XB. The rear strut mounts are too high up for this unit to have any effect, given that the tunnel in front of it and there are alot of other bends in the floorpan where the subframe bolts up to the chassis._

Yes, I agree with you here. That is why despite so many .:R32 customers asking for a front XB I have refused to produce one. As I said above, if it doesn't function I am not intresteded in producing it. Regarding the XB, here you are way off. Read what people have said in that long thread I linked to above. Do some searching. These have been on the market for over five years. I have NEVER had anyone say it didn't make a profound difference in the handling feel of the car. There have been dozens of people like you who have said that it can't work and was unnecessary. Everyone who has gone ahead and actually tried it was a convert. I look forward to that being you!

I guess people are looking for quantitative proof. even from the simple test of how many mm less flex when one corner is jacked up.[/QUOTE]

There are many tests that people have done. Read the threads. The simplest way to prove there was body movement was when people removed their XB and then tried to reinstall on a less than flat surface; the holes no longer lined up – and this was static. Imagine the flex in a dynamic situation.

I don't want you to solely believe me. Do your own due diligence, but do it based on facts, I know that I have done exactly that as each product has gone through extensive real world empirical testing supported by sound engineering principles. The XB has gone through over 6 complete revisions as we discover conditions of new models and respond to customer feedback. :thumbup:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Maybe I just got overly sensitive to the various creaks and groans after the stiffened suspension went on. My parking lot at work has a speed bump, so several times a day I'm going over it at various angles depending on who is coming/going. Even if the UB prevents just 0.5mm of movement between doors and body and between open sky and body and prevents/reduces that little creak, it is worth the $ for me. There are fewer such noises in my car with the UB bolted on. 

But I think everyone agrees that the XB between the rear shock mounts makes a lot of sense. I tried the UB first because it is a direct fit. Like I said in my review, it is made very well and definitely inspires confidence that the XB will be a quality product with substantially more benefit for our cars.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

JRutter said:


> But I think everyone agrees that the XB between the rear shock mounts makes a lot of sense. I tried the UB first because it is a direct fit. Like I said in my review, it is made very well and definitely inspires confidence that the XB will be a quality product with substantially more benefit for our cars.


The XB certainly helped with the MKIV, but it is still debatable whether or not it does anything for the A5 chassis. One of the highlighted improvements with the newer chassis is additional reinforcement along the areas where the XB mounts. 

I too am in the camp that the UB doesn't make any noticeable gains. It doesn't attach to the frame or subframe. Frankly if it made substantial improvements, you'd see it on race cars.


----------



## GTItraveler (Apr 24, 2002)

Our cars are not race cars. It is not even a relevant comparison. We don't usually and most can't add cages. It would be impractical. What we can do is strategically add reinforcement where we can while at the same time not reducing utility. That niche is where *UNIbrace* products have their benefit. Our cars are all a very good balance of sporting possibility and utility. Let's make the most of all their abilities! 

I can tell you that when we did the initial XB testing it was on a MkIV GTI. We were shocked at how flexible the car was because the "MkIV was sooo much more rigid than the MkIII". Regarding the MkV and MkVI platforms, while it is true that VW/Audi have significantly increased structural rigidity since the MkI, at every generation people said the same thing as you did, "VW/Audi have significantly increased rigidity in the Mk_ (A_) platform so ______ is not necessary". Only later on when we start to drive and really push our cars beyond what they were initially intended for and selectively mod them do we see benefits. I can tell you that there are a lot of MkV/MkVI VW drivers who have experience with this that would disagree with you. :thumbup:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

There seems to be little in the way of lateral shear stiffening in the rear of the chassis,, so that's why I thought the XB would be helpful. I was an English major, not an engineer though! All of my practical experience in this sort of thing comes from building a couple of houses with interior shear walls and playing with tinker toys.  I would like to try it out and see if I feel anything.


















EDIT: It isn't my intent to be a cheerleader for UNIbrace, I just reported my findings and now want to have an XB option for our cars. There is a fair amount of weight in the roof system getting flung side to side in turns. An extra shear wall can't hurt!


----------



## GTItraveler (Apr 24, 2002)

That's a great diagram John and it illustrates exactly the point of *UNIbrace*. :thumbup:


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

GTItraveler said:


> _LWNY;70776789]
> The front suspension mounts are right in front of the firewall, where it acts as a giant XB. The rear strut mounts are too high up for this unit to have any effect, given that the tunnel in front of it and there are alot of other bends in the floorpan where the subframe bolts up to the chassis.
> 
> Regarding the XB, here you are way off. Read what people have said in that long thread I linked to above. Do some searching. These have been on the market for over five years. I have NEVER had anyone say it didn't make a profound difference in the handling feel of the car. There have been dozens of people like you who have said that it can't work and was unnecessary. Everyone who has gone ahead and actually tried it was a convert. I look forward to that being you!_


_

What I said was the UB would be irrelevent given how far back the shock/strut mounts are in relation to the UB. It would need the XB for it to be effective.



JRutter said:



There seems to be little in the way of lateral shear stiffening in the rear of the chassis,, so that's why I thought the XB would be helpful. I was an English major, not an engineer though! All of my practical experience in this sort of thing comes from building a couple of houses with interior shear walls and playing with tinker toys.  I would like to try it out and see if I feel anything.

Click to expand...

The 'space frame' at the perimiter of the chassis is what give the car its strength, acting like a rollcage. The floorpan is a flat sheet that's re-enforced by the firewall in the front, so there would be little flex and the rear is too far away from the rear strut mounts to be truly effective.

Maybe even something like the XB is overkill. All that is needed is a bar that could be easily unbolted running from the top of the rear strut to the base on the opposite side and vice versa._


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

LWNY said:


> All that is needed is a bar that could be easily unbolted running from the top of the rear strut to the base on the opposite side and vice versa.


so get on it. ill buy one


----------



## GTItraveler (Apr 24, 2002)

The *UNIbrace XB* can be unbolted in under 4 minutes via 4 M8 socket head fasteners. 

A straight bar allows the body to parallelogram and is completely ineffective as it doesn't provide triangulation.

Regarding the 'space frame' of the chassis acting like a roll cage this is not quite correct. There is insufficient triangulation. Additionally, what is sufficient for purely safety reasons, a rollover for example, is not necessarily adequate for the more repeated dynamic forces that occur at an HPDE track event or even spirited drives in the mountains. 

Actually you can't really have a too stiff chassis. All movement should occur in the suspension. Making the body stiffer allows the suspension to be better isolated and work more efficiently. It's simple physics. :thumbup:

As I understand MkiV through MkVI (and A5) there are no rear strut tops. They are bolted under the car. Correct, right?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

anyone have the diy link on install it on the MK5?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> anyone have the diy link on install it on the MK5?


nm found it.

if we pick up and pay cash can we not pay tax and get extra discount?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

and then i'll sack ride the **** out of it for a few days.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

GTItraveler said:


> As I understand MkiV through MkVI (and A5) there are no rear strut tops. They are bolted under the car. Correct, right?


Is this what you mean?


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

GTItraveler said:


> The *UNIbrace XB* can be unbolted in under 4 minutes via 4 M8 socket head fasteners.
> 
> A straight bar allows the body to parallelogram and is completely ineffective as it doesn't provide triangulation.
> 
> ...


I said a straight bar from one strut tower to the base of the other one, using the trunk's floorpan and wheel well as the 2 sides of the triangle, and vice versa with the other side.


----------



## GTItraveler (Apr 24, 2002)

*LWNY*: Yes, that would work, but you would be giving up hatch space. HPA tried that and failed – too many parts and joints, but it could be done. The *UNIbrace XB* was initially based on the proven cast magnesium Beetle Rsi brace, but developed so it could be produced in a cost effective way and easily removed once installed since the Beetle Rsi does not have an accessible seat/hatch area. :thumbup:


----------



## GTItraveler (Apr 24, 2002)

*JRutter*: Yes, there are no strut towers.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

met with gti traveler today to measrre the stuff for a3 unibrace rear thingy.

hopefully soon have prototype ready


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks tp - I was on vacation and couldn't get measurements until, well, now.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

we had to use me 2 foot penis to measure because he forget his measuring tape


----------



## GTItraveler (Apr 24, 2002)

So things are on the way guys. I'll be making a prototype and retesting. My hope is that we can get these produced by the end of the month or shortly thereafter. :thumbup:


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

GTItraveler said:


> So things are on the way guys. I'll be making a prototype and retesting. My hope is that we can get these produced by the end of the month or shortly thereafter. :thumbup:


I live in sf dt if u need a car for testing


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

oh yea u can contact mkim...i think mkim goes to acadmey of arts too!


----------



## GTItraveler (Apr 24, 2002)

I met with mkim today and refined the template for the *UNIbrace XB-3* (for the A3/S3 Sportback). Thanks _*Michael*_ :thumbup: . 

Fabrication will begin this week and I imagine they will ship about two weeks after that. I will be contacting those people who sent me their emails, but if you're interested please send an email to: [email protected].


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

his name is Matt ok!


----------



## GTItraveler (Apr 24, 2002)

Sorry late night typo............fixed. 

Actually in all of our emails he signs it Michael..................


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

I wouldnt mind have both since I don't have my front sway anymore.


----------



## GTItraveler (Apr 24, 2002)

Fabrication has begun! I have sent emails to those of you who requested notification. This project was started in response to your interests in the A3 community. :thumbup:


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

H


----------



## GTItraveler (Apr 24, 2002)

We already have a few orders from your forum community. I'm sure once they get them installed you will here all you need to convince you!  :thumbup:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

i'll prolly buy this in a few months


----------



## GTItraveler (Apr 24, 2002)

First orders of the *UNIbrace XB-3* will be shipping beginning of next week :thumbup:


----------



## GTItraveler (Apr 24, 2002)

First *UNIbrace XB-3*'s shipping today :thumbup: 

All of you who told me you were interested please contact me. TIA


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

How much are these going for?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

neu318 said:


> How much are these going for?


$299


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

i might be willing to give the UB a try. with my new stiffer suspension i hear a lot more noises coming from the chassis and the open sky. clear indication that chassis is definitely flexing more.


----------



## GTItraveler (Apr 24, 2002)

you can find out everything you need to know at: www.unibrace.com


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

why couldn't they be cheaper =/


----------



## GTItraveler (Apr 24, 2002)

Waterfest special until 7/22 see: https://www.facebook.com/UNIbrace. Domestic US shipping is free. Email [email protected] and I can tell you how to make payment.  :thumbup:


----------



## PaliAudi (Oct 17, 2006)

GTItraveler said:


> Waterfest special until 7/22 see: https://www.facebook.com/UNIbrace. Domestic US shipping is free. Email [email protected] and I can tell you how to make payment.  :thumbup:


 How much would that bring the price down?


----------



## GTItraveler (Apr 24, 2002)

PM sent..........:thumbup:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

I will be receiving a loaner intall tool for the nutserts in the next couple of weeks. PM me if you need it.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Bump for UNIbrace XB-3 production run done. Feels good so far. :thumbup:

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5402590-UNIbrace-XB-3-install


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

famiry purchase?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

I took the UniBrace UB off last summer when I did my exhaust and just last night got around to re-installing it. It was doable on jack stands on a level surface. Used my small 1/4" ratchet to avoid overtorquing the nuts and potentially ripping the studs out. Blue loctite on the threads. I didn't need to use any spacers now that the little resonator is gone. Car feels nice and tight again. 

I took a literal shot in the dark, with a potato, just cause. I wish the Nuespeed resonator tucked up a little higher, but other than that, the exhaust has been amazing.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

JRutter said:


> I took the UniBrace UB off last summer when I did my exhaust and just last night got around to re-installing it. It was doable on jack stands on a level surface. Used my small 1/4" ratchet to avoid overtorquing the nuts and potentially ripping the studs out. Blue loctite on the threads. I didn't need to use any spacers now that the little resonator is gone. Car feels nice and tight again.
> 
> I took a literal shot in the dark, with a potato, just cause. I wish the Nuespeed resonator tucked up a little higher, but other than that, the exhaust has been amazing.


I switched mechanics since the last time he did some suspension work I had him install the brace and he charged me for 90 minutes of labor to do it and then showed me where he cut away the plastic because he said that it interfered with the bolts.  He also said that the RB won't install on my car .

I will say its not a huge difference in handling but I do notice it - especially when pulling in and out of driveways my OpenSky doesn't creak anywhere near as badly.

How is that exhaust working out for you?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

ceese said:


> I switched mechanics since the last time he did some suspension work I had him install the brace and he charged me for 90 minutes of labor to do it and then showed me where he cut away the plastic because he said that it interfered with the bolts.  He also said that the RB won't install on my car .
> 
> I will say its not a huge difference in handling but I do notice it - especially when pulling in and out of driveways my OpenSky doesn't creak anywhere near as badly.
> 
> How is that exhaust working out for you?


Hmmm. I can see how a shop would have to charge for all of their time to get it on/off a lift,etc. Trimming would add time as well. It took me ~40 minutes on the floor of my garage. My plastic pans cleared in front, barely. I honestly don't know if they got trimmed slightly on original install though - looking at the pic, maybe they did. In the back I loosened the nuts holding the plastic on and slid the brace underneath, then retightened.

The exhaust has been freaking awesome.


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

I wish there was a Quattro version-(.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

wishntoboutside said:


> I wish there was a Quattro version-(.


I have quattro. Is the 2.0 different somehow? Or do you mean something other than the brace?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

wishntoboutside said:


> I wish there was a Quattro version-(.


You are talking about the RB series correct? That's the only brace I know of that had quattro issues. There is supposed to be a Quattro version which is the version I'm supposed to have that my mechanic said he couldn't install. The UB went on my quattro without an issue and JR has the UB and XB installed in his quattro.


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Sorry I should have been more specific . I need it to be Quattro and aftermarket exhaust freindley. My Milltek sags a little compared to the stock exhaust.


----------



## amanojyaku (May 3, 2012)

wishntoboutside said:


> Sorry I should have been more specific . I need it to be Quattro and aftermarket exhaust freindley. My Milltek sags a little compared to the stock exhaust.


You can request for thicker spacers. That's what I did when I got the UB.


----------

